# [Win XP] Rechner stürzt einfach ab oder fährt nachts hoch



## Jellysheep (31. Oktober 2009)

Hi, ein Computer von mir fährt seit einiger Zeit nachts einfach hoch (nicht nach dem Ruhezustand sondern ganz normal heruntergefahren), der Computer hat LAN, evtl. hängt das mit WOL zusammen.
Dann rattert er manchmal bei Start, als schleift ein Kabel am Lüfter, innendrin ist aber nichts zu finden.
Seit kurzem stürtzt er auch einfach mal ab nach ein paar Minuten, erst bleibt der Bildschirm mit Maus stehen, 2 Sek. später ist der Computer entweder aus oder er startet wieder. 
Wo liegt das Problem? Habe ich einen Virus oder hat es mit der Hardware / einem Treiber / installierten Programmen zu tun?


----------



## PC Heini (1. November 2009)

Grüss Dich

Das nächtliche hochfahren dess PCs könnte mit dem von Dir vermuteten WOL zusammenhängen.
Um dies zu verhindern, deaktivierst Du dies im Bios oder trennst über Nacht das Modem vom Stromnetz.

Nun, das mit dem einfrieren oder gar abstürzen dess PCs könnte im zusammenhang mit nem Lüfter sein. Verstaubt oder ein ausgeleiertes Lager kann die Ursache dafür sein. Typisch für diese Symptome könnte es der Graka oder CPU Lüfter sein.
Schraube mal das Gehäuse auf, starte den PC. Wenn das Geräusch auftritt, berühre mit dem Finger nacheinander das laufende Lüfterrad von diesen 2 genannten Lüftern. Hört dies Geräusch dann auf, haste den Übeltäter gefunden. Ein Austausch ist dann angesagt.


----------



## Jellysheep (1. November 2009)

Hab nachgeschaut, WOL war aber deaktiviert (auch Wake on Timer etc.). Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit, den Computer hochfahren zu lassen? 

Das Abstürzen hängt mit der Grafikkarte oder ihrem Anschluss zusammen, denn mit einer anderen stürzt er auch ab, mit onBoard läuft er aber stabil. Woran liegt das? 

Das Rattern hat jetzt aufgehört, ich habe keine Ahnung warum...


----------



## DeluXe (1. November 2009)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> [...] berühre mit dem Finger nacheinander das laufende Lüfterrad von diesen 2 genannten Lüftern.


Mit diesem Tipp wäre ich sehr, *sehr* Vorsichtig!

Klar, die zumeist verbauten Lüfter kann man somit mal eben verlangsamen, bzw. auch anhalten.
Es gibt aber auch Lüfter die ein bisschen mehr Power haben und sich von einem Finger kein bisschen beeindrucken lassen.

Ich habe es selbst schon erlebt, dass mir so ein Teil in den Nagel gehackt hat - auch wenn ich nur aus Versehen ran gekommen bin, ein Laie kann einen "normalen" Lüfter nicht von einem "speziellen" unterscheiden.

Von daher sollte man lieber einen Stift oder ähnliches empfehlen, sonst kann das ganz schnell sehr Weh tun..so ein Lüfter hört ja nicht auf zu drehen, wenn er merkt "Oh, ich habe da gerade jemanden verletzt", das hackt schön weiter darauf ein... 



Jellysheep hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit, den Computer hochfahren zu lassen?


Ich würde bei dem Verhalten eher einen Wackelkontakt vermuten. 

Wenn du das Stromkabel in dein Netzteil steckst, fährt der PC dann direkt hoch oder musst du ihn explizit starten?
Wenn ersteres zutrifft, würde ich das Netzteil mal gegen eins von einem Bekannten austauschen, nur um sicher zu gehen dass es auch wirklich daran liegt.



Jellysheep hat gesagt.:


> Das Abstürzen hängt mit der Grafikkarte oder ihrem Anschluss zusammen, denn mit einer anderen stürzt er auch ab, mit onBoard läuft er aber stabil. Woran liegt das?



Im Zusammenhang mit dem Starten mitten in der Nacht könnte es auch sein, dass das Mainboard einen Knacks abbekommen hat und getauscht werden muss.

Das geht aber nicht so einfach, wie mit dem Netzteil, da muss man schon ein sehr ähnliches, bzw. genau das selbe zur Hand haben.


----------



## Jellysheep (1. November 2009)

DeluXe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe es selbst schon erlebt, dass mir so ein Teil in den Nagel gehackt hat - auch wenn ich nur aus Versehen ran gekommen bin,


Was war denn das für ein Lüfter 



			
				DeluXe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du das Stromkabel in dein Netzteil steckst, fährt der PC dann direkt hoch oder musst du ihn explizit starten?
> Wenn ersteres zutrifft, würde ich das Netzteil mal gegen eins von einem Bekannten austauschen, nur um sicher zu gehen dass es auch wirklich daran liegt.


Gute Idee, mir ist schon aufgefallen, dass er (manchmal) beim Strom anmachen angeht. Ich tausch das mal aus...



			
				DeluXe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Im Zusammenhang mit dem Starten mitten in der Nacht könnte es auch sein, dass das Mainboard einen Knacks abbekommen hat und getauscht werden muss.


Das wär aber ganz übel...


----------



## Dr Dau (2. November 2009)

Hallo!



DeluXe hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du das Stromkabel in dein Netzteil steckst, fährt der PC dann direkt hoch oder musst du ihn explizit starten?


Sowas git es tatsächlich.
Es muss aber nicht unbedingt ein Wackelkontakt sein, u.U. können Stromschwankungen den gleichen Effekt bewirken (z.B. macht meine TA regelmässig einen Neustart wegen Stromschwankungen ).



DeluXe hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ersteres zutrifft, würde ich das Netzteil mal gegen eins von einem Bekannten austauschen, nur um sicher zu gehen dass es auch wirklich daran liegt.


Je nach "Empfindlichkeit" des Netzteils ergibt sich aber evtl. keine Besserung, wenn es an Stromschwankungen liegen sollte.
Dann könnte ein Test in einem anderen Haus (möglichst in einer anderen Siedlung) evtl. auch hilfreich sein.



Jellysheep hat gesagt.:


> Was war denn das für ein Lüfter


Man sollte den Lüfter nach Möglichkeit auch nicht mit einem Gartenhäcksler verwechseln. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## PC Heini (2. November 2009)

@ DeluXe; Mit dem Lüfter verlangsamen geb ich Dir recht. Mir gings eigentlich darum, dass man auf diese Weise den Krachmacher ausfindig machen kann. Wenn die ganze Sache noch verstaubt ist, dürfte eine Reinigung wohl klar sein. 

Das mit dem Netzteil und den Stromschwankungen sind auch noch Möglichkeiten. Wenn der PC auch mit ner anderen Graka abstürzt, so tippe ich auch auf ein ablebendes Netzteil. Die Elektronik arbeitet manchmal auf seltsamste Art und Weise, was auch die seltsamsten Symptome mit sich bringt.


----------



## Jellysheep (4. November 2009)

Der Computer hat jetzt nochmals gerattert und das war wirklich der Netzteillüfter. 
Ich habe dort ein ATX-P400 P4 Netzteil drin und nach einer Suche bei Google sieht man, dass das wohl schon für mehrere Abstürze gesorgt hat und dass es nicht mehr ganz das neueste Modell ist, also kaufe ich mir nicht das gleiche nochmal.
Gibt es ein entsprechendes Netzteil?
Die Ausgänge sind folgende: 
+5V(30A) / -5V(0,5A) / +12V(16A) / -12V(0,5A) / +3,3V(30A) / +5VSB(2A)


----------



## Jellysheep (4. November 2009)

Würde es etwas bringen, das gleiche Netzteil nochmal zu kaufen?


----------



## DeluXe (4. November 2009)

Jellysheep hat gesagt.:


> Würde es etwas bringen, das gleiche Netzteil nochmal zu kaufen?


Da du selbst geschrieben hast, dass genau dieses Netzteil auch bei anderen schon für Probleme gesorgt hat, würde ich davon absehen. Sonst stehst du in einem halben Jahr vielleicht wieder vor genau dem selben Problem. 

Im Grunde genommen kann man sich auf Netzteile von be quiet, Chieftec, Enermax, Corsair, Sharkoon, Thermaltek, Zalman, Cooler Master und OCZ verlassen, zumindest habe ich noch nie Probleme mit denen gehabt.

Da du derzeit ein 400 Watt Netzteil hast, würde ich auch wieder ein solches kaufen.
Hast du hingegen vor etwas nachzurüsten, bzw. hast dies schon getan (bessere Grafikkarte, etc.), wäre es ratsam zu einem Leistungsfähigerem zu greifen.

Die Qual der Wahl hast du unter anderem bei Alternate: klick.

Die von mir nicht genannten Hersteller müssen nicht schlecht sein, nur habe ich mit denen keine Erfahrung...zumindest kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern. 

Wichtig ist nur, dass man auf die Anzahl der Stecker achtet, das sollten mindestens so viele sein, wie dein derzeitiges auch hat.


----------



## Jellysheep (4. November 2009)

Danke für deine Tips, de werde ich beachten!


----------



## Jellysheep (12. November 2009)

Das neue Netzteil (ein anderes) ist jetzt drin, man hört den Computer nicht mehr!!  Super! 
Mit OnBoard-Grafikkarte funktioniert er auch, aber mit einer anderen (ich hab mehrere probiert) stürzt er ab. Das war auch schon vor dem neuen Netzteil so. 
Interessant ist bei dem Absturz, dass der Bildschirm komplett stehen bleibt (auch die Maus), aber man den Computer mit Alt F4 und "A" herunterfahren kann. 
Ist jetzt der Grafikkartenanschluss kaputt?


----------



## PC Heini (12. November 2009)

Hmmm, schwer zu sagen. Auch könnte eine Inkompatibilität die Ursache sein. Möglich ist auch, dass noch ne Alte Treiberleiche in der Registry rumgeistert und den Absturz verursacht.
Hilfreicher wären auch mal ein paar Angaben über die ganze verwendete Hardware.

Schau auch mal im Systemprotokoll nach, ob da was über den Absturz eingetragen wurde.


----------



## Enumerator (12. November 2009)

Offtopic:


PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Die Elektronik arbeitet manchmal auf seltsamste Art und Weise, was auch die seltsamsten Symptome mit sich bringt.


Oder, mit anderen Worten:


> Es hat immer Geister in der Maschine gegeben. Zufällige Codesegmente gruppierten sich und formten unerwartete Protokolle.


Sorry, ich kann nicht mehr...


----------



## PC Heini (12. November 2009)

@ Enumerator; Du bist Dir wahrscheinlich nicht im klaren, was ein defekter Elekrolyt Kondensator alles bewirken kann.
Komisch nur, dass man bis jetz noch keinen geistreicheren Beitrag von Dir gelesen hat zu diesem Thema.
Auch wir fischen im trüben.


----------



## Enumerator (12. November 2009)

Hm, das richtete sich nicht gegen Dich. Schade dass Du mein Amüsement nicht teilen kannst.


PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Du bist Dir wahrscheinlich nicht im klaren, was ein defekter Elekrolyt Kondensator alles bewirken kann.


Wie wär's mit dem dringenden Bedarf eines Feuerlöschers? Oder einem Folge-Defekt, z.B. eines Controllers?


----------



## Jellysheep (12. November 2009)

Wo finde ich denn das Systemprotokoll?

Mein System: 
Grafikkarte 512MB
Intel-Prozessor 2x3,4GHz
Festplatte SATA 120GB
Arbeitsspeicher DDR2 2GB


----------



## PC Heini (12. November 2009)

Danke für das Angebot dess Feuerlöschers. Aber habe keinen Bedarf dafür 
War halt ne 2 deutige Antwort von Dir. Aber lassen wir das.
Sollte der Kontroller defekt sein, so dürfte der wohl nicht mehr in der Syssteuerung erscheinen. Dies wissen wir aber nicht, da wir nicht vor diesem PC sitzen. Daher wären mal Infos von Vorteil.


----------



## Enumerator (12. November 2009)

Das Protokoll findest Du z.B. in der Systemverwaltung, ein Unterpunkt der Systemsteuerung.
Hast Du mal probiert die Grafikkarte in einen anderen Slot zu packen?


----------



## PC Heini (12. November 2009)

Die Systemeinträge findest Du unter XP in der Systemsteuerung/Verwaltung/Ereignisanzeige/Anwendung und System. Sind 2 Verschiedene Eintragsarten. Schau einfach mal bei beiden nach.
In Vista ists in etwa das selbe.


----------



## Jellysheep (12. November 2009)

Welche Infos braucht ihr denn z.B noch?

*//edit*: Ah ok, ich schau mal nach...


----------



## PC Heini (12. November 2009)

Das Mainboard wäre noch ein guter Hinweis.


----------



## Enumerator (12. November 2009)

Jellysheep hat gesagt.:


> Welche Infos braucht ihr denn z.B noch?


Genaue Angaben zu Hersteler, Typ und Version von Motherboard, Grafikkarte und Betriebssystem wären schon mal nicht schlecht...


----------



## Jellysheep (12. November 2009)

Es gibt nur einen Anschluss für die Grafikkarte...
Motherboard: Abit SiS 1.81 M
Nach was soll ich im Systemprotokoll suchen?


----------



## PC Heini (12. November 2009)

Im Sys Protokoll nach einem Fehlereintrag der Grafikkarte oder dess Systems. Kann aber ziemlich dauern, Bis Du alles durchgesehen hast.


----------



## Jellysheep (12. November 2009)

In den letzten Tagen stehen da nur Fehlermeldungen des Netzwerks drin, in etwa dass man die eine IP-Adresse nicht bekommen konnte, weil ein anderer das verweigert hat.
Aber im Geräte-Manager steht die Grafikkarte als unbekanntes Gerät drin. Wie bitte 
Ich versuch mal, den Treiber neu zu installieren.


----------

